# Front sections and feeds



## ragz (Jul 12, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone is making their own front sections for FP's where you can insert a nib and feed from a say a meister nib?

I was contemplating making my own but after inspecting one that came with a nib I purchased, it seems you need a special bit to drill out the part where either the cratridge or filler system insert to the section. Is anyone doing this or are you basically making a new outer portion of the section?


----------



## mredburn (Jul 12, 2011)

You can make a front section for the meister nib/feed assembly if you use a "j" drill bit for the thread hole and a larger one for the body of the feed assembly. The Heritance 6.4 needs a C drill bit for the thread hole and the Heritance needs an O drill bit for the thread hole. You will also need to decide where your going to have access to refill the pen. If you do it in the front you will need to thread the oustide of your front section and the inside of your pen body. that way you can unscrew the front section to get at the refill or convertor.


----------



## ragz (Jul 14, 2011)

Mike,

With the pictures you provided and your answer, I guess most people are making outer sections only.

In the below picture I was wondering if anyone was making sections that would handle the cartridge/convertor attachement of the section at the bottom of this nib.  Instead though it sounds like most are using 3 taps and 2 dies to attach the nib to the body and create a cap for the pen as well


----------

